# show clipping here it is



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I was just reading the USBGA current issue online, and there is a link to a dvd for sale called "fit to win" show clipping in detail, from does to wethers, wash, hoof, trims, equipment etc. Not view it yet I know it's for boers but may work for dairy goats also.
He's sold it to people in 28 states so far. It might be worth a look.
http://www.imhoffgoatranch.com/


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Okies will try to sell you anything....Goat clipping video, what's next? Horn shining?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

You should probably see the site, story and preview before making a statement. He started as young 4h'er and it would help other 4h kids, or someone new to showing.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I saw it.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

There is a breeder here who does a beautiful job clipping show does, and I always told her I would totally buy a video on how to, if she ever made one. I think for people starting out it is very helpful ...


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Maybe I should qualify and quantify. In Oklahoma and a lot of Texas there are boer goats on every corner. There are more boer goats in my county than people. Wether it is JR Patterson trying to sell you feed and supplements, or this kid selling videos and haircuts, or the goat trailer salesman, there is a lot of it here and it's not all good. Some of it is great. This guy maybe the greatest coat clipper ever. 

It seems to me that the kid that needs to pay $40 + gas to get their goat clipped, is the one that got bought the $1k prospect, that someone else trains, rinse, washes, trims hooves, feeds, etc....I don't like to see that beast get feed. I like to see champions earned not bought. It's not the video on washing and clipping it, is the sale of the service from the website of doing it for them that I frown on. But, anything to make a buck.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

The link was blocked but I read it as a dvd you buy to show you how to clip. Goats here in CA are still progressing, so its harder to find people who are good at it to show you. Or they are your competition and not very willing to help you learn ... So a good dvd for newbies is definitely something I wish I had found, but we figured it out!

I agree that paying someone to clip for you should be considered cheating - in any species, and at some of the shows here (4-H), parents and leaders are not allowed to touch the animals, only the kids. I like that rule, and I think its fair that the kids needs to do the work in order to win the prize.

Just another comment - I also hate the parents that go out and spend thousands on a goat so that their kid "wins." My daughter has to exercise hers, watch feed levels, and earn it. I make her pay part of each goat we have bought so far - and I try and find her the best genetics for her money.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

maybe it was a link blip. I went and it came up and showed a preview of the video. Good for beginners showing, and he has geared it toward teaching people to do their own goats. 
As for someone else doing the "prep work" and another person showing, I don't agree with. After years of showing dogs, owner handled, it's very political as are horse shows (the only two I've really showed in). I was at a show and my neighbor who knew nothing about shows even noticed this scenario. Judge was putting each dog in place, as he was ready to announce they did a "handler change" the pro came in and that dog went from 2 or 3rd to first. 
It is unfortunate the there is much politics involved with showing, or behavior of parents be it animals or sports. As a man once said to me "it ain't right, but it's so".


----------

